# Free sf books!



## iansales (Sep 22, 2012)

I have some review copies of *Adrift on the Sea of Rains* by yours truly to give away. In a variety of formats: PDF, mobi, epub or paperback. First come, first served. See http://whippleshieldbooks.wordpress.com/reviews/ to see what other people have said about it so far.

I also have some review copies of *To Catch A Thief* and *Cowards Of Us All* by Keith Sheffield as well. Mobi files only. Again, first come first served. See http://fanfaronpress.wordpress.com/ for more info.

Comment here if you're interested.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Sep 23, 2012)

Ian, many thanks for the kind offer! I'd be very interested in getting hold of a paperback review copy of 'Adrift on the Sea of Rains', if one is still available.


----------



## iansales (Sep 23, 2012)

Patrick Mahon said:


> Ian, many thanks for the kind offer! I'd be very interested in getting hold of a paperback review copy of 'Adrift on the Sea of Rains', if one is still available.



No problem. DM me your snail mail address and I'll pop one in the post.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Ian. I've sent you a private message here on Chrons with my address in it, as I don't think I've got your email address. Hope that's OK?


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 23, 2012)

As I've not yet read anything by you (or the Sheffield person) I would be very interested to have a mobi file of either. 
Chrispy


----------



## iansales (Sep 24, 2012)

chrispenycate said:


> As I've not yet read anything by you (or the Sheffield person) I would be very interested to have a mobi file of either.
> Chrispy



No problem. DM me your email address and I'll send them along.


----------



## subtletylost (Sep 24, 2012)

iansales said:


> I have some review copies of *Adrift on the Sea of Rains* by yours truly to give away. In a variety of formats: PDF, mobi, epub or paperback. First come, first served. See http://whippleshieldbooks.wordpress.com/reviews/ to see what other people have said about it so far.
> 
> I also have some review copies of *To Catch A Thief* and *Cowards Of Us All* by Keith Sheffield as well. Mobi files only. Again, first come first served. See http://fanfaronpress.wordpress.com/ for more info.
> 
> Comment here if you're interested.



I'd love to have a paperback copy of the first one and the mobi other ones. Are there any left?


----------



## iansales (Sep 24, 2012)

fishii said:


> I'd love to have a paperback copy of the first one and the mobi other ones. Are there any left?



No problem. DM me your post and email addresses. If you'd sooner have the mobi of Adrift on the Sea of Rains, you could have it much, much quicker


----------



## billhafan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Ian,

I'd be delighted to have a read of your work - nice website, by the way, and love the C111 Merc. To reciprocate, if you would like a free copy of my Novel - The Source, You'd be most welcome? Let me know. Mobi format would be perfect.


----------



## iansales (Sep 24, 2012)

billhafan said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> I'd be delighted to have a read of your work - nice website, by the way, and love the C111 Merc. To reciprocate, if you would like a free copy of my Novel - The Source, You'd be most welcome? Let me know. Mobi format would be perfect.



DM me your email address & I'll send you mobis of all three. What's The Source about?


----------



## billhafan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Ian, The Source is part I of a Trilogy. It's an Action-Adventure, Sci-Fi /Fantasy plot, set in modern day, with a slightly different take on a few legends. It's only been out for a short time, but has been receiving some good reviews - fingers crossed, they continue  A Gaming Software House has also been in touch with me since its release, and  has shown some real interest in the Novel, with the possibility of use in one of their products.

There are some sample chapters on my site williamggee.com

I'm currently writing Part II

If you'd like a copy, Ian - Send me your mail address and I'll forward on a copy - which format would you like?


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 28, 2012)

If you've still got copies of *Adrift on the Sea of Rains*, I'd be interested. PDF or mobi. I should be able to read the latter on Kindle for PC. I'll put a review on Amazon and/or my Google+ page. It might take a couple of weeks though, due to reading backlog. 

The Keith Sheffield books look interesting as well. Hopefully, I'm not too late.


----------



## iansales (Sep 29, 2012)

Abernovo said:


> If you've still got copies of *Adrift on the Sea of Rains*, I'd be interested. PDF or mobi. I should be able to read the latter on Kindle for PC. I'll put a review on Amazon and/or my Google+ page. It might take a couple of weeks though, due to reading backlog.
> 
> The Keith Sheffield books look interesting as well. Hopefully, I'm not too late.



No problem. DM me your email address and I'll send you mobis of all three.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Oct 6, 2012)

Ian,

I've just finished reading 'Adrift on the Sea of Rains' tonight. I thought it was excellent! You've written a novella for the Apollo-era space geek inside all of us. I loved the technical detail - but I was also hugely impressed by the way you showed us the human side of the story too.

I'll be writing a review over the next few days, to go on Amazon and a few other places.

Really looking forward to the next novella now!

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## iansales (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks, Patrick. Glad you enjoyed it. I released the cover art to the second book of the Apollo Quartet earlier this week - see http://whippleshieldbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/04/apollo-quartet-2-cover-art/

I'm hoping to have the book ready to buy by end October / mid-November.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Oct 15, 2012)

In case anyone's interested, my review of Ian's 'Adrift on the Sea of Rains' is now up on Amazon, at:

www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3QSYFWK4OXG1A/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0957188315&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=266239&store=books


----------

